# 12x12x18 R. Vanzolinii Build Thread



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

I had an extra 12x12x18 laying around after moving a crested gecko into a big planted viv, so figured I'd do something with it. I wanted to make something for some kind of ranitomeya species, and in my head I wanted something with a lot of usable area, and lots ofvisual barriers between the frogs. This thread will be to show the bad log I made along the way.

Planning the cork pieces. Most of the pieces are leftover from a larger build I did. Sorry for the awful picture!









After foaming and siliconing









Drainage layer, substrate, leaf litter, first round of planting. F









Second round of planting









And here it is today, most of the plants are doing well, the marcgravia could be better though. Thinking about taking it out and nursing it a bit. 

















I introduced the frogs about 1.5 months after initially planting, ideally I would've liked to have given the vivarium more time but I got a pretty good deal on a trio. When I get the chance I'll try to take some nicer pics, there is 1.1.1 living in here right now. Definitely very bold frogs, from the looks of it I'll end up having 2.1.0 which is what I wanted, but only one of the frogs is calling right now and he's pretty much calling his heart out. The light I am using is an LED sunblaster and it is fantastic. Cleanup crew are tropical whites springtails, temperate whites springtails, and dwarf white isopods.

















I'll update this thread periodically with pictures of the viv and frogs!


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

So beautiful! I love the cave on the left. Very cool! 

I'm torn by just using styrofoam with hygrolon or a foam spray/silicone/coco background like yours. I really love the cave! I may try to put part styrofoam/hygrolon and part foam spray/silicone/coco.


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

djd3mon said:


> So beautiful! I love the cave on the left. Very cool!
> 
> I'm torn by just using styrofoam with hygrolon or a foam spray/silicone/coco background like yours. I really love the cave! I may try to put part styrofoam/hygrolon and part foam spray/silicone/coco.


In either case it doesnt matter if the plants eventually grow over everything, but it definitely looks better than just straight up hygrolon at the start. Thankfully things grow on the hygrolon faster so all depends on the look you want. I think a combination of the 2 is a great idea, I just dont have any in canada 😞


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

I really want the hygrolon to grow my marcgravia. I have some that is growing pretty good right now but will not stick to the background for some reason. I like the more natural look with foam/silicone/coco but not sure if the marcgravia will stick to it....Will it? Thanks


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

It's "J"! My favorite part about my Vanzos is that they usually have some sort of pattern on their bellies that looks like a letter or a picture of some kind.

Mark


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

djd3mon said:


> I really want the hygrolon to grow my marcgravia. I have some that is growing pretty good right now but will not stick to the background for some reason. I like the more natural look with foam/silicone/coco but not sure if the marcgravia will stick to it....Will it? Thanks


I'm trying to get it to root onto the cork bark first, and then it will start using the foam/coco background. Not sure how itll go but we'll see, I think itll be ok once it gets going.



Encyclia said:


> It's "J"! My favorite part about my Vanzos is that they usually have some sort of pattern on their bellies that looks like a letter or a picture of some kind.
> Mark


Yep, all of these guys are unique in their belly patterns 🙂

Also when I checked this morning, definitely confirming the female as I found eggs on one of the bromeliad leaves!


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey guys just an update. Terrarium has been growing in alright, though admittedly I have been plucking some moss to use in other vivariums. I dont plan on doing that anymore, and just letting it do its thing. The peperomia emarginella is going crazy and the elaphoglossum sp is starting to see some nice development.

The vanzoliniis were having trouble getting viable eggs for a while, but it looks like they figured it out finally! Excited to see lots of eggs coming from this group.


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome setup! The marcgravia will attach to corkbark, but it wont like rooting into it. You'll need to give it access to substrate or sphagnum moss at its base at least to be able to have a base system of roots. that will then allow it to start growing like a weed and trailing all over.


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

Khamul said:


> Awesome setup! The marcgravia will attach to corkbark, but it wont like rooting into it. You'll need to give it access to substrate or sphagnum moss at its base at least to be able to have a base system of roots. that will then allow it to start growing like a weed and trailing all over.


Yep, i've moved the marcgravia to another terrarium some time ago and did exactly that. Put it on some live moss and pinned it down. The sintenisii is showing good growth now. It wasnt in a super great place in the vanzolinii viv to begin with i dont think.


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

I like your set up makes it seem larger than 12x12x18. I have Vanzo's as well love the singing in the morning.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Did you confirm whether you have 1.2 or 2.1? 

My next project is _vanzolinii_, and I was planning to run 1.1 in a 12 x 12 x 18, but I like to know what other group sizes are successful.


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Did you confirm whether you have 1.2 or 2.1?
> 
> My next project is _vanzolinii_, and I was planning to run 1.1 in a 12 x 12 x 18, but I like to know what other group sizes are successful.


You know, I'm actually not sure anymore. I dont think I've ever heard calling from the 0.0.1, and at first glance it doesnt look like a female. However, I see it hanging out all the time in bromeliad axils that I know contain eggs. I still want to say it's probably a male, but I'm really not too sure because i dont think I've ever heard it call. I've found eggs in 6 or so different sites.


----------



## indrap (Aug 28, 2018)

Well, heard calling from the other unknown today, so it looks like i have 2.1 after all! When I went to check, i noticed one of the males was carrying the tadpole from the earlier pic to a Brom









These frogs surprised with me how bold they are. I was worried before getting them because of how shy people said they were in other threads. In reality, they're every bit as bold as my leucs. I can put my fingers cm away from them while they're courting or eating and they just look at me


----------

